# bmq april 15



## dragnock (18 Mar 2013)

anyone going to bmq on april 15th....like to see whos going
im going for sonar op


----------



## sledfreak99 (27 Mar 2013)

I'm going, Combat Engineer, 22 yo


----------



## dragnock (27 Mar 2013)

lol awesome...where you in enrolement today in toronto?


----------



## sledfreak99 (28 Mar 2013)

No, I'm enrolling April 9th in Sudbury.


----------



## dragnock (28 Mar 2013)

cool...used to live in sudbury ffrom 96-09
was on bancroft lol


----------



## sledfreak99 (28 Mar 2013)

lol as if, I live on Bancroft right now!


----------



## dragnock (29 Mar 2013)

how old are ya anyways.....i went to St. Charles College


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (29 Mar 2013)

I'm attending April 15th for Artilleryman, enrolled in St.Johns, NL


----------



## sledfreak99 (31 Mar 2013)

dragnock said:
			
		

> how old are ya anyways.....i went to St. Charles College



I'm 22, graduated College Boreal in 2011, Construction Engineering Technologist



			
				Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> I'm attending April 15th for Artilleryman, enrolled in St.Johns, NL



Congrats man, see you there!


----------



## ambernewton04 (31 Mar 2013)

dragnock said:
			
		

> cool...used to live in sudbury ffrom 96-09
> was on bancroft lol



I lived near Bancroft   
Birkdale Village


----------



## dragnock (3 Apr 2013)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Was sonar op your first choice or did you just pick take it to get in




yep first choice, the other two choices were nciop and hull tech.


----------



## dragnock (3 Apr 2013)

dragnock said:
			
		

> yep first choice, the other two choices were nciop and hull tech.


my best buddy is in in the US navy and is a sonar op in subs


----------



## TYLERgibson (3 Apr 2013)

Going to be on your platoon as well. But ill be joining you on the end of week 0. Best of luck. Artyman here as well.


----------



## dragnock (7 Apr 2013)

You guys/girls all ready for boot camp this weekend lol


----------



## Dcving (10 Apr 2013)

sledfreak99 said:
			
		

> I'm going, Combat Engineer, 22 yo



same here combat engineer, 21 yo


----------



## cfournier (13 Apr 2013)

Good luck everyone! Most of all, have fun!


----------



## TYLERgibson (13 Apr 2013)

Saw some of you new guys going upstairs, goodluck boys


----------

